# Can a blurred image be refocused or sharpened?



## Rob1960 (Mar 26, 2007)

In today's rapid development of digital technology, is there yet any meaningful technique to correct a blurred photo image? I have a blurred 1920 image of a friend's father, as a boy. The picture taker probably moved the camera, as the background is blurred too. Not many photos exist of this fellow, as a boy, and it would be extremely meaningful to be able to sharpen it or refocus it. Any thoughts or suggestions? And thanks for the extremely helpful discussion on image resolution and enlargement.


----------



## Miles Right (Mar 24, 2007)

Yes it can, but only to a limited degree. there are many photo tool programmes that offer this and you will need to experiment a bit to get the best result.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

refocused no... sharpened yes although that will only sharpen the blur

A real pro maybe able to improve the blurryness on a pixel by pixel basis... as for a program that will do it for you automaticlly I don't believe they exist yet... even though the shows you see on tv would like you to think they do

Post the picture here if you want...there are plenty of people here that will take a wack at it... If you do, make sure you post or link to, the highest resolution that you have... A small jpg will be of not much use to anyone trying to do a quality job...


----------



## turin (Dec 5, 2007)

Rob1960 said:


> In today's rapid development of digital technology, is there yet any meaningful technique to correct a blurred photo image? I have a blurred 1920 image of a friend's father, as a boy. The picture taker probably moved the camera, as the background is blurred too. Not many photos exist of this fellow, as a boy, and it would be extremely meaningful to be able to sharpen it or refocus it. Any thoughts or suggestions? And thanks for the extremely helpful discussion on image resolution and enlargement.


you could try this http://www.focusmagic.com/examplemotionblur.htm

turin


----------

